# Double omc fuel hose



## WALI4VR (Nov 23, 2018)

Does anyone have a source for the omc pressurized fuel tank dual line hose. I've run into lots of " oh I may have a ft or 2 left somewhere or gee I think we quit stocking that stuff 25 years ago." 

'98 Lund Explorer w/ 50hp Merc 4c (Yamaha) carburetored NO torque motor


----------



## JNG (Nov 23, 2018)

Just a thought and I'm probably waaaaaaaayyyyyyy off base here, but would oxy acetylene welding hose work? Don't know if it's gasoline proof though.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 23, 2018)

E-Bay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Johnson-Ev...sure-Fuel-Gas-Tank-Hose-10-LONG-/162680665527 for a 10 foot length.
the 5-1/2 foot lengths are also available. so are the repair parts for that vintage tank.
[google search: "OMC double fuel line"]


----------



## Pappy (Nov 23, 2018)

Thanks, Johnny! Good to see you on here again!

A tip for installation of the above hose. 
Run a drill bit down the first inch or so of hose prior to installing it. The newer hose seem to be a bit undersized. Blow or flush out the hose prior to installation.


----------



## WALI4VR (Nov 24, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Thanks, Johnny! Good to see you on here again!
> 
> A tip for installation of the above hose.
> Run a drill bit down the first inch or so of hose prior to installing it. The newer hose seem to be a bit undersized. Blow or flush out the hose prior to installation.


I'm hoping I'm wrong but I would have sworn that my hoses were either 1/4 or 5/16.seems like 1/8 would run the bowl dry at half throttle. I'm going to have to get both tanks down off the rafters in the garage. Thanks for the help. 

'98 Lund Explorer w/ 50hp Merc 4c (Yamaha) carburetored NO torque motor


----------



## Pappy (Nov 24, 2018)

What you have to remember here is that none of the engines that ran on a pressure tank were very big engines. Secondly the tank is a "pressure tank" so the small diameter hose is carrying pressurized fuel to the engine.


----------



## WALI4VR (Nov 25, 2018)

Pappy said:


> What you have to remember here is that none of the engines that ran on a pressure tank were very big engines. Secondly the tank is a "pressure tank" so the small diameter hose is carrying pressurized fuel to the engine.


Makes sense to me now! THANKS. Now to see who has a 20 ft piece!! 

'98 Lund Explorer w/ 50hp Merc 4c (Yamaha) carburetored NO torque motor


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Apr 24, 2019)

My 55 Evinrude originally used a pressure tank. I put a fuel pump on the motor and that was that! One line hose fits any tank.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 24, 2019)

Lets hope you are running your 1955 on at least a 24:1 mixture still.......


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Apr 30, 2019)

[Oh yeah!
24:1 is the only way I mix it! Evinrude XD50
I didn't restore it to destroy the bushings!


----------



## Pappy (May 1, 2019)

Since you are a fellow Floridian you may be interested in the Florida Chapter of the AOMCI. We get together monthly with our antique engines. I am less interested in displaying and more interested in getting out and running them. 
Take a look. 
https://www.flaomci.com/
This site has not been kept up with as it used to be but you can certainly get the idea. 
We just got done with the Suwanee meet. That is one of the best meets of the year in my opinion. We will run as far as a hundred miles with the old engines. The river is gorgeous.


----------

